# starting the cycle!!!! Cherry Barbs???



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Both are hardy fish, but I'd say danios are more hardy than barbs. They are often used as starter fish and they school well. The blue stripes on zebras are also very pretty and can be very bright with good feeding. Those guys get my vote. You can also use white cloud mountain minnows as a good starter fish - lovely and very hardy as well.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Danios can be spazes over time so my vote goes to white cloud minnows...very pretty fish when the males display their fins


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you both!!! Im thinking I might go with the Danios. What did you mean by spazes rasetsu???? Thanks again!!! Ant other types I should consider???


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Go with the White Cloud Minnows. Based on my experience, the Zebra Danios will become real fin nippers if you plan to keep them after the cycle has completed and plan to introduce other fish.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

what about the Cherry Barbs??? Any draw backs to them???


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had a couple Cherry Barbs for almost 4 years now, I haven't had a danio live for much more than a year. I find Cherry Barbs to be more hardy.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> I have had a couple Cherry Barbs for almost 4 years now, I haven't had a danio live for much more than a year. I find Cherry Barbs to be more hardy.


perhaps they don't have as long a life span
can you get used filter media from an established tank?
If you can keep it in water and take it to the new tank.
bam your good to go with a "seeded" tank

of course don't add too many fish at once. But that is a rule anyhows


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I picked up 8 of the White Cloud Minnows. Im hopeing I can keep them for awhile. They are very pretty fish. I like them more than the zebras. Im going to do some more reserch on them. Anyone have any input to add about them know that they are my first fish... They are acclimating to there new tank very nice. Its very big for them they are swimming all around in a little school its really cool... Thanks guys and I look forward to your input.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

they are very active and love strong current
buy more of them and enjoy them swimming around the filter output...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I was trying not to be biased, but the white cloud minnow is my FAVORITE FISH IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD - EV-AH.

So yeah, I think ya did well! roud:

Easy to breed, easy to feed, tolerant of a wide range of temperatures, non-aggressive, schooling, fun, pretty, won't outgrow your tank, comes in lots of cool varieties (check out gold and long-fin for a WOW). 

Yeah, best darn fish ever - but that's just one geek's opinion.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Just about every fish in the aquarium trade has a natural counterpart that exists in the wild, eventhough the fish sold in the pet store was raised and bred in captivity. Interstingly, the White Cloud is either extinct in nature or near extinction in nature, along with the cherry barb. I guess that is why I find them so fascinating besides the fact that they are so hardy. Call me weird but the idea of having a near extinct creature in a protected environment, eventhough it may be an aquarium, is something that has always appealed to me.

Here is what one interesting source has to say about White Cloud Minnows.
Soruce:http://www.wetpetz.com/whitecloud.htm
*"Apparently never particularly common in its natural habitat, they are believed to be extinct in wild due to pollution and change in their habitat through deforestation, agriculture, and urban encroachment."*

It is a crying shame to see how human activity can lead to this kind of stuff time and time again.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Great choice on the WCMM! They'll be even more fun to watch once they settle in. I love when they show off to each other, raising and shaking their fins.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

These little guys and gals are awsome. They are starting to really enjoy there new enviroment. They love swimming in and around the driftwood. I cant wait to get my new bulbs and be able to get some plants for them... Thanks for the info and recomendations on the fish...


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

WCMM really are coldwater fish so you will want to keep the temps down


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Both are hardy fish, but I'd say danios are more hardy than barbs.


Agreed. I've had both. I would say don't cycle with any fish you wouldn't want later, since they may very well survive. I personally think the cherry barbs are prettier, so I personally would go with them. But if you like the danios (also cheaper sometimes), then go for those. I like the gold danios best. Both varieties of danios are fast swimmers and love current. They are active and can be fun to watch, but sometimes they are so spastic I don't find them relaxing to watch. Watch out for danios jumping and swimming into filters if you have a hang on the back filter. I lost two danios this way, b/c they loved to swim against the current at the output of the HOB.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

What temp would you recommend for them. I currently have the temp at 75. Thanks


----------

